# Chicken app?



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

If I were to make a chicken keeping app that would keep track of expenses, productivity per hen, where you could post eggs for sale both for hatching and eating. What else would you be interested in seeing on the app?


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

I would!! I used to have an app, I think it was called Egg Tracker. It let me keep track of each of my chickens and their eggs. It was helpful then I just kept forgetting to plug in the numbers. 


~Olivia


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Well right now I use a combination of notes , numbers, and pages on my phone and it's such a hassle so an app that could track not only all the stuff you mentioned but also all the dif chickens , quantity of each breed and the location (ie coop number) of each bird in one convenient location would be amazing 


Current flock: 106


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Ya it would be awesome...we should like make a note to app makers


~Olivia


----------

